# Meet baby Kairo!!



## FamilyOfExotics (May 19, 2012)

I get to go and pick Kairo up on the 5th of September! He is coming in from Hedgehog Grove, so I am picking him up from the airport. 

His name is kind of funny: We decided to pronounce it as Ca-ro, but as a nickname we say Kai.. :roll:

Anyways, here is the best part! Pictures!

This is him at 3 weeks 



























And then at 4 weeks! 


















Sorry that the pictures are so large!


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Soooo cute!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Another stunner, congrats!


----------



## FamilyOfExotics (May 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## FamilyOfExotics (May 19, 2012)

Some new pictures of Kairo! I got them from my breeder last week but totally forgot to post them :roll:


----------



## milkingmoomoo (Aug 9, 2012)

That must be so exiting! He has such a cute face!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

He's a gorgeous guy! Awww


----------



## FamilyOfExotics (May 19, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

An absolutely gorgeous baby!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Such a handsome little dude! Love his markings.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Aww, so sweet! I love how he's pretty much divided with a dark front and light back. So excited for you!


----------



## Mirandaaa (Aug 16, 2012)

Love his cute little face!


----------



## FamilyOfExotics (May 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  Super excited to pick him up! 6 days left!


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Allen's bretherin xD ahaha
He has lotsa snowflake so cute!


----------



## FamilyOfExotics (May 19, 2012)

Ahaha, he's a brother from another mother :lol:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

He is so cute! And I love his colour.


----------

